# Anyway to avoid tax on Trek bikes?



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

One thing I love about buying bikes online is that most of the time there is no tax. However due to Trek's must buy in store policy, tax becomes a problem, a big problem considering some bikes cost in the high thousands, and even bigger when one lives in California. So I was wondering, has anyone found out some sort of way to avoid this high tax on Trek bikes. The tax makes the bike I want to buy out of my budget.


If only I lived in Alaska...


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

How close are you to Delaware?


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

ElvisMerckx said:


> How close are you to Delaware?


I'm actually in college at USC, but my family lives in NJ. Why?


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

terminus123 said:


> Why?


Because, Delaware does not assess a sales tax on consumers.


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

ElvisMerckx said:


> Because, Delaware does not assess a sales tax on consumers.


o I see, well I'm probably going to go to Deleware to just get a bike. Is there any other method?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

terminus123 said:


> o I see, well I'm probably going to go to Deleware to just get a bike. Is there any other method?


Nope.

You haven't said what you're after or what your budget is either. But I'd ask the honest question, why limit yourself to the one brand of bike that you can spot 50 of in one day on an MUT?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Marc said:


> Nope.
> 
> You haven't said what you're after or what your budget is either. But I'd ask the honest question, why limit yourself to the one brand of bike that you can spot 50 of in one day on an MUT?


All bikes are Treks...


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> All bikes are Treks...


Excepting those that aren't of course.


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

You could road trip up to Oregon.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

Alaska, Delaware, Montana, New Hampshire, or Oregon. Take your pick.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

pacificaslim said:


> Alaska, Delaware, Montana, New Hampshire, or Oregon. Take your pick.


Or he could just pay the damn sales tax and actually support his local community.

Seems that people who buy the most stuff online are the first ones to whine about substandard/lack of services in their town.

"Why aren't the streets plowed right NOW?"
"Where'd you buy that bike?"
"..."
"There's no more money to plow the roads. So sorry."


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> Or he could just pay the damn sales tax and actually support his local community.
> 
> Seems that people who buy the most stuff online are the first ones to whine about substandard/lack of services in their town.
> 
> ...


ok I'm cool with paying tax, even California's tax which is stupidly high (highest in America), but when I have to pay $500-$800 of tax, which can change my decision in getting the bike of my dreams to one that's not, tax becomes a very important factor.


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

When I first read the title of the thread I thought you were refering to the "Lance Tax" since Treks are overpriced. You can get better for less.


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

are Treks Madones really that popular?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

terminus123 said:


> are Treks Madones really that popular?


Ask anyone on the street to name a brand-and that would be it...and due to brand recognition they're probably the most common you'll see out on the roads.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> Or he could just pay the damn sales tax and actually support his local community.
> 
> Seems that people who buy the most stuff online are the first ones to whine about substandard/lack of services in their town.
> 
> ...


Platy...well said...I also like the ones where the poster is incensed at the retail markups in stores...not realizing at all how expensive it is to run a business. I would ask most of these same folks if they would be willing to take a big pay cut in order to give a retail customer a better price.


----------



## jellis25 (Oct 6, 2009)

I talked to a shop in NH when I was there and they were willing to sell me a bike, tax free of course, and then ship it to me for much less than the tax would be. If you know the bike you want you may try calling a few places and having them ship it to you.


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

jellis25 said:


> I talked to a shop in NH when I was there and they were willing to sell me a bike, tax free of course, and then ship it to me for much less than the tax would be. If you know the bike you want you may try calling a few places and having them ship it to you.


I can find plenty shops that ship bikes, but Trek and Gary Fisher dealers are not allowed to ship bikes.


----------



## jellis25 (Oct 6, 2009)

terminus123 said:


> I can find plenty shops that ship bikes, but Trek and Gary Fisher dealers are not allowed to ship bikes.


I am sure you can find one that would be willing to do it.


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

terminus123 said:


> I can find plenty shops that ship bikes, but Trek and Gary Fisher dealers are not allowed to ship bikes.


 

I'm pretty sure that any bike shop can ship out bikes, regardless of which brands they carry.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

terminus123 said:


> One thing I love about buying bikes online is that most of the time there is no tax. However due to Trek's must buy in store policy, tax becomes a problem, a big problem considering some bikes cost in the high thousands, and even bigger when one lives in California. So I was wondering, has anyone found out some sort of way to avoid this high tax on Trek bikes. The tax makes the bike I want to buy out of my budget.
> 
> 
> If only I lived in Alaska...


Oregon. This is a good shop in Southern Oregon if you want to drive.

http://www.roguecycle.com/

There are lots of good shops in the Portland area if you fly in. Bike Gallery is probably the best known.


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have another question regarding the Madone 6.9. If I select Madone 6.9, with SRAM Rival kit, will it be changed to Madone 6.5 when at the dealer or still be Madone 6.9?


----------



## jellis25 (Oct 6, 2009)

the .x refers to the components. All of the 6.x are set up with dura-ace and can be configured to whatever you want. the 6 series frames are all the same.

If you are looking at sram I would consider the 4.7 with rival or a 5.5 with force. It would be a pity to have a $2,400 frame with a $700 group on it.


----------



## rskiba (Oct 8, 2009)

I really think that TREK should get rid of the .x for any Project One spec'd bike. They should be something like TREK 6.PJ1 for any 6 series frame and 5.PJ1 for any 5 series. If the LBS orders a specific 6.9 then it would be clear what components are on it and the fact that it was a "stock" bike rather than a PJ1 machine.

Just a thought.....

--Rob


----------



## JacksonDodge (Mar 26, 2006)

tbb001 said:


> I'm pretty sure that any bike shop can ship out bikes, regardless of which brands they carry.


Per the ironclad dealer agreement that every Trek/Fisher dealer signs selling bikes(and some accessories/components) online and shipping them is strictly forbidden. Many of the big brands have clauses like this. 

They _will_ yank your dealer agreement and they _won't_ give you any second chances. I've seen it happen. They're 100% serious about it.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Per the Trek contract, they must sell it to you in person and fully assembled. So purchase it in Oregon. Ride it down the street to McDonald's and spend ten minutes savoring a diet Coke. Then ride back to the dealer and say you just saw a nice Amish rocker you want to buy and you need the car space to haul it. Will they ship what is now YOUR bike to you? Of course, they can and will. Wink, wink.


----------



## jellis25 (Oct 6, 2009)

This is exactly what I was going to do before I got a job in a shop. It is against their contract to advertise and sell treks online. But once the bike is yours you can pay them to ship the bike.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

If you have to appear in person to purchase then what's the point of shipping the bike after that?


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

davidka said:


> If you have to appear in person to purchase then what's the point of shipping the bike after that?


You didn't drive to the store. Shipping is often easier (and cheaper) than sending checked baggage. Etc.


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

jellis25 said:


> the .x refers to the components. All of the 6.x are set up with dura-ace and can be configured to whatever you want. the 6 series frames are all the same.
> 
> If you are looking at sram I would consider the 4.7 with rival or a 5.5 with force. It would be a pity to have a $2,400 frame with a $700 group on it.


wait...the Madone 6 series frame is $2400???


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Oregon isn't THAT far away for someone in Southern California *****ing about sales tax.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I can't believe no one (including myself) has given the proper answer yet...

*Q*: *Anyway to avoid tax on Trek bikes?
A: Don't buy a Trek Bike.

*


----------



## jellis25 (Oct 6, 2009)

terminus123 said:


> wait...the Madone 6 series frame is $2400???


They are not sold as frames only but this is my educated guess. With fork it will probably run closed to $3,000.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

terminus123 said:


> ok I'm cool with paying tax, even California's tax which is stupidly high (highest in America), but when I have to pay $500-$800 of tax, which can change my decision in getting the bike of my dreams to one that's not, tax becomes a very important factor.


OK, so our sales tax (combined state & county) here is 8.65%, which is pretty damn high. So if yours is even 10%, that means you can afford to buy a $5K or $8K bike, but can't afford the tax on that.

See anything wrong with that?

or spend the $800 on a small vacation to pick out a bike and have it shipped back.


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

The Weasel said:


> OK, so our sales tax (combined state & county) here is 8.65%, which is pretty damn high. So if yours is even 10%, that means you can afford to buy a $5K or $8K bike, but can't afford the tax on that.
> 
> See anything wrong with that?
> 
> or spend the $800 on a small vacation to pick out a bike and have it shipped back.


9.75% to be exact, in LA. Problem is I have a fixed budget. My Parents and myself are sharing the cost, and I can't go over even a little.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

terminus123 said:


> 9.75% to be exact, in LA. Problem is I have a fixed budget. My Parents and myself are sharing the cost, and I can't go over even a little.


ok, so.... on a $5000 bike, I'd pay $5350 total here in Indiana with tax (7%).
You'd pay $5487.50 with tax. 

And.....?


----------



## brentley (Jul 20, 2008)

terminus123 said:


> 9.75% to be exact, in LA. Problem is I have a fixed budget. My Parents and myself are sharing the cost, and I can't go over even a little.



do you have pedals? bottle cages? seat bags etc.???

Have you tried going down to your local trek dealer and saying

"can you sell me this exact bike and you pay the tax?" 

At my LBS they would say "you want fries with that?" and grab my credit card. 

Hell you could even ask them to put some pedals etc. on the bike and then ask them to eat the tax and pedals. Economy is down.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

brentley said:


> do you have pedals? bottle cages? seat bags etc.???
> 
> Have you tried going down to your local trek dealer and saying
> 
> ...


I have to agree with that.... we've sold several bikes "tax-free" this year.


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> I have to agree with that.... we've sold several bikes "tax-free" this year.


hmmm...I'll try that.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

terminus123 said:


> 9.75% to be exact, in LA. Problem is I have a fixed budget. My Parents and myself are sharing the cost, and I can't go over even a little.


Well then as suggested below try to work with the shop, OR just be happy your parents are splitting the cost and you'll just have to suffer riding a bike with base price of $8,205.13


----------



## ROCA RULE (Apr 11, 2009)

nevada does not have tax and it is really close to california.


----------

